# The Hidden Village of Art Promotion Fest!



## vervex (Mar 6, 2009)

*The Hidden Village of Art Promotion Fest!​*
Hello guys and girls. I believe we are all aware that we need to keep the HVoA alive and active. We already hold many contests and we have devoted members. *But we want MORE! Why not trying to promote our section? Many members all over the board might be itching to contribute but do not know that we exist as an art community.*

An idea was brought up several times before and we'd like to implant it now: *Making promotion banners/sigs for our section.* Banners/sigs that we'd put in our signature, of all sizes. 

Of course participation is not obligatory: you help if you want only, either by making sigs, wearing them in your signature, or both!

*So guys, LET'S SHOW THE REST OF NARUTOFAN THAT WE EXIST!!! *:WOW



*Examples of signatures:*

















The sigs are all here to grab! You yours and/or the others'!​


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 6, 2009)

haha thats a nice idea. i guess u guys saw my suggestion. this could be fun.


----------



## vervex (Mar 6, 2009)

Someone will have to make smaller sigs. Those are kinda huge


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 6, 2009)

heres a small one:


----------



## Juli (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll definitely support this..^^

..I'm not really good at making signatures/banners but let me see if I can come up with something..

Until then..can I grab one of the sigs that you already posted..? ^^


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll make a few later on today.


----------



## Monark (Mar 6, 2009)

Ah, so wham and I gave similar ideas. This works too


----------



## vervex (Mar 6, 2009)

The sigs are all here to grab! You yours and/or the others'!


----------



## Monark (Mar 8, 2009)

Lol. Here's one:


----------



## Higawa (Mar 8, 2009)

I will definitly help!

Give me a day I will do great banner!


----------



## Monark (Mar 9, 2009)

and another one.




Hey Verv, maybe you could move all the submissions into the OP, in an official list or something. Just to make it easier for anyone interested in wearing our stuff.


----------



## vervex (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll put the cream of the cream there when I'll see AWESOME sigs posted!

Right now yours are nice but very hard to read.

C'mon guys, make masterpieces


----------



## Monark (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm still working on it


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 9, 2009)

So we're promoting this by making signatures that anyone can use, eh?


----------



## vervex (Mar 10, 2009)

Exactly zig zag. exactly.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like I made the writing to weak 

When I have more time I will do a real bad ass sig


----------



## Monark (Mar 10, 2009)

Lol Higawa, that's huge  we need to make these things smaller.


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 10, 2009)

Great, I'll make a few tomorrow.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 10, 2009)

Higawa thats big ;3

I'll give it a go and try to make something


----------



## Higawa (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok Ok next time^^

Is there a common size??

Edit: Resized and stronger colour


----------



## Kairi (Mar 10, 2009)

Common Size? Not really, but its not suppose to be over 500x500 if i'm not mistaken. Its better, but could use more pizzaz, if you know what I mean ;]



I tried guys, I really tried


----------



## Monark (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey that's not bad, Kairi. Nice job


----------



## Kairi (Mar 10, 2009)

awll thanks Malms 
I tried. I don't have much skill outside GIFs or Color Manipulation :<


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 10, 2009)

Wham, I know you can do better. :<

Haha, seems Malms has decided to hog the glory here. 

K, my turn:

I made a small, simple one.


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 10, 2009)

Quick one, will make some more when I have more time.

And yes, "Pixel Perfect" as in "Picture Perfect" lol.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 10, 2009)

And Koppa makes everyone look bad. :ho 

Nice one, btw.


----------



## vervex (Mar 10, 2009)

Those two are really nice. I'm adding them to the first post for now! :3
There's still space for 5 others! and I'll change them once in a while too, so everyone will get a chance to be on the first post at some point if they do something neat!


Of course, feel free to pick up any in this thread, featured or not.  <3


----------



## Monark (Mar 11, 2009)

I made this originally for SotW this week, but I liked it so much that I'm offering it here.


----------



## vervex (Mar 11, 2009)

This one is very nice  I'm gonna put it up too!


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 11, 2009)

I had a color theme on my mind for hours and kept re-doing it.  My creativity levels aren't high on the radar when it's late at night.


----------



## fraj (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Higawa (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice gif!! I have to improve ^^


----------



## vervex (Mar 11, 2009)

I wouldn't post that really. Then we'll be stuck with a shitload of spammers who'll be like "lol nice" and "awesome" and I'll have to warn and then ban them


----------



## fraj (Mar 11, 2009)

i just did it for fun anyways 

thought you could ban a few people and feel powerful.


----------



## vervex (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't need NF to feel powerful


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 11, 2009)

More Naruto themed one, based off an old banner.


----------



## Monark (Mar 12, 2009)

another one:


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 12, 2009)

ya i could make a better one hehe but i just wanted to make a small one that got the point across. nice ones tho guys i rly like the gif one hehe. keep it up.


----------



## vervex (Mar 12, 2009)

whamslam3, your sig is currently breaking the rules... it's 500px vertically MAXIMUM.
I'll leave you some hours to resize it!


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I made one, but it sucks. 

I hate the text and what not, but meh? 



It looked a lot better until I resized it. I might just round the edges though.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 12, 2009)

I made one too


----------



## Monark (Mar 12, 2009)

My favorite so far 



lol


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 13, 2009)

lol That's awesome Malmsey. 

Would you mind if I used?


----------



## Monark (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't mind at all  that's what they're for


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 13, 2009)

lol, nice one Malmsey.


----------



## vervex (Mar 13, 2009)

Get rid of that huge shadow Malmsey and I might put it up there


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 13, 2009)

it is 500 px so the rules say 550x500 so i made it 500. how is that breaking the rules?


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 13, 2009)

I think it's in total, so both your sigs together exceed the limit.


----------



## Monark (Mar 13, 2009)

vervex said:


> Get rid of that huge shadow Malmsey and I might put it up there



 why???????? It looked like crap without the shadows. That's why I added them.





edit: wait, if you're talking about that huge space at the top....that's for the cloud.


----------



## vervex (Mar 13, 2009)

whamslam3 said:


> it is 500 px so the rules say 550x500 so i made it 500. how is that breaking the rules?



It's 550x500px for the total sig, all pictures and text together 



Koppachino said:


> I think it's in total, so both your sigs together exceed the limit.



Exactly!



Malmsey said:


> why???????? It looked like crap without the shadows. That's why I added them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't like it. It's hard to read 
But whatever!


----------



## Monark (Mar 13, 2009)

vervex said:


> It's 550x500px for the total sig, all pictures and text together
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh. i can fix that, easy.


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 14, 2009)

its fine now right? cuz i took out the other sig.
btw nice entries for this guys


----------



## vervex (Mar 14, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> oh. i can fix that, easy.



Bah it doesn't matter. I mean, it's a question of taste I guess 



whamslam3 said:


> its fine now right? cuz i took out the other sig.
> btw nice entries for this guys



yep, it's perfect


----------



## Die (Apr 4, 2009)

If you guys are still taking entries,heres my contribution.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm gonna try this.


----------



## 記憶 (Apr 19, 2009)

ill make a sig. 

what kind of sigs are we looking for here?

awesome ones that attract? or ones that advertises?


----------



## Innocence (May 29, 2009)

ill make one after i redownload PS im getting back into graphics.


----------



## Darknesz (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's my attempt


----------



## Yush (Nov 6, 2009)

_Itachi isn't cookie related

Seems too weird_


----------



## NoBodyFamous (Aug 4, 2010)

Forgive me I didn't PS for over a year..


----------



## Clueso (Nov 8, 2010)

Great Sigs and a great Idea^^


----------



## b e o (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice idea.

I'll make a banner when I get the chance.


----------

